

Brian Ford - Zones - NG-Conf 2014 - jbdeboer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IqtmUscE_U

======
jbdeboer
This work will inspire the next generation of web app frameworks by allowing
applications to take control of asynchronous callback execution.

